# [Solved] Firefox 45 idioma ingles a pesar de linguas=es_AR

## Fitap

No he tenido problemas con otras versiones de Firefox, ayer al hacer una actualizacion de la note y el desktop, en la note me ha instalado firefox en ingles y en la desktop lo ha instalado en español como debiera ser segun mis linguas y el seteo de la localizacion.

No me hago una idea que puede estar molestando a emerge que no me sale como en la desktop.

Esta seria mi configuracion de locale, firefox uses y make.conf

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ locale

LANG=es_AR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_AR.UTF-8

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ locale -a

C

es_AR

es_AR.iso88591

es_AR.utf8

POSIX

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   es_AR

  [3]   es_AR.iso88591

  [4]   es_AR.utf8

  [5]   POSIX

  [6]   es_AR.UTF-8 *

  [ ]   (free form)

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ emerge -pv firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-45.2.0::gentoo  USE="bindist dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer gtk3 hwaccel jemalloc3 jit pulseaudio startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -ffmpeg -gstreamer-0 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="es_AR -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hsb -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

```

fitap@gentoo-nb ~ $ cat /etc/portage/make.conf

LINGUAS="es es_AR"

L10N="es es-419 es-AR"

```

Aclaro que en la desktop no tuve ningun problema con el idioma.

Si ejecuto en una terminal firefox -p y agrego un perfil nuevo, alli si me queda en español, pero no quiero hacer eso.

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Mon Jul 18, 2016 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

https://addons.mozilla.org/ca/firefox/addon/simple-locale-switcher/

Prueba con este complemento que permite cambiar los idiomas del firefox. Yo lo uso para tener el firefox en catalán mientras el resto del sistema está en inglés.

----------

## quilosaq

Quizá lo entiendas mejor aquí:

https://addons.mozilla.org/es/firefox/addon/simple-locale-switcher/

----------

## Fitap

Gracias por responder cameta y quilosaq, como les decia en el post, puedo solucionarlo agregando un nuevo perfil ejecuntando desde la terminal firefox -p, pero nada de eso me gusta, en la desktop no tuvo problemas, que puede estar pasando no lo se.

Lo que si esta version algo mal lleva porque en los videos me genera screen tearing, no asi la version 38.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Hay otro post donde habla de este problema con los vídeos. En mi caso no lo experimento.

----------

## Fitap

Gracias cameta por la sugerencia.

Pude resolver ambos problemas haciendo lo siguiente:

en make.conf borre y agregue nuevamente la linea 

```
L10N="es es-419 es-AR"
```

Despues al hacer

```
sudo emerge --with-bdeps=y --deep --ask --reinstall=changed-use @world
```

en el log de emerge se puede ver que se descarga el paquete app-dicts/myspell-es-0.6 y app-text/hunspell-1.3.3

```

468870028: Started emerge on: jul 18, 2016 16:27:07

1468870028:  *** emerge --with-bdeps=y --deep --ask --reinstall=changed-use @world

1468870429:  >>> emerge (1 of 4) app-dicts/myspell-es-0.6 to /

1468870429:  === (1 of 4) Cleaning (app-dicts/myspell-es-0.6::/usr/portage/app-dicts/myspell-es/myspell-es-0.6.ebuild)

1468870430:  === (1 of 4) Compiling/Merging (app-dicts/myspell-es-0.6::/usr/portage/app-dicts/myspell-es/myspell-es-0.6.ebuild)

1468870439:  === (1 of 4) Merging (app-dicts/myspell-es-0.6::/usr/portage/app-dicts/myspell-es/myspell-es-0.6.ebuild)

1468870451:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-dicts/myspell-es:0

1468870453:  === (1 of 4) Post-Build Cleaning (app-dicts/myspell-es-0.6::/usr/portage/app-dicts/myspell-es/myspell-es-0.6.ebuild)

1468870453:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 4) app-dicts/myspell-es-0.6 to /

1468870453:  >>> emerge (2 of 4) app-text/hunspell-1.3.3 to /

1468870453:  === (2 of 4) Cleaning (app-text/hunspell-1.3.3::/usr/portage/app-text/hunspell/hunspell-1.3.3.ebuild)

1468870453:  === (2 of 4) Compiling/Merging (app-text/hunspell-1.3.3::/usr/portage/app-text/hunspell/hunspell-1.3.3.ebuild)

1468870508:  === (2 of 4) Merging (app-text/hunspell-1.3.3::/usr/portage/app-text/hunspell/hunspell-1.3.3.ebuild)

1468870510:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/hunspell:0

1468870510:  === Unmerging... (app-text/hunspell-1.3.3)

1468870512:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/hunspell-1.3.3

1468870515:  === (2 of 4) Post-Build Cleaning (app-text/hunspell-1.3.3::/usr/portage/app-text/hunspell/hunspell-1.3.3.ebuild)

1468870515:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 4) app-text/hunspell-1.3.3 to /

1468870515:  >>> emerge (3 of 4) media-libs/mesa-11.0.6 to /

1468870515:  === (3 of 4) Cleaning (media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-11.0.6.ebuild)

1468870515:  === (3 of 4) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-11.0.6.ebuild)

1468871171:  === (3 of 4) Merging (media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-11.0.6.ebuild)

1468871173:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/mesa:0

1468871173:  === Unmerging... (media-libs/mesa-11.0.6)

1468871175:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/mesa-11.0.6

1468871180:  === (3 of 4) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-11.0.6.ebuild)

1468871180:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 4) media-libs/mesa-11.0.6 to /

1468871180:  >>> emerge (4 of 4) www-client/firefox-47.0.1 to /

1468871180:  === (4 of 4) Cleaning (www-client/firefox-47.0.1::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-47.0.1.ebuild)

1468871185:  === (4 of 4) Compiling/Merging (www-client/firefox-47.0.1::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-47.0.1.ebuild)

1468874596:  === (4 of 4) Merging (www-client/firefox-47.0.1::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-47.0.1.ebuild)

1468874644:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: www-client/firefox:0

1468874644:  === Unmerging... (www-client/firefox-47.0.1)

1468874650:  >>> unmerge success: www-client/firefox-47.0.1

1468874740:  === (4 of 4) Post-Build Cleaning (www-client/firefox-47.0.1::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-47.0.1.ebuild)

1468874740:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 4) www-client/firefox-47.0.1 to /

1468874740:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1468874742:  *** exiting successfully.

1468874743:  *** terminating.

```

Y lo del screen tearing en firefox 47.0.1 lo solucione desactivando de preferencias-avanzadas-"usar aceleracion por hardware cuando este disponible'

Ignorar media-libs/mesa-11.0.6 porque cambie i915 por i965.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Y lo del screen tearing en firefox 47.0.1 lo solucione desactivando de preferencias-avanzadas-"usar aceleracion por hardware cuando este disponible'

 

Yo esto lo tengo activado pero como que uso el driver nouveau igual directamente no hay aceleración hardware.

----------

## papu

aunque veo que ya lo has solucionado, te digo mi forma de mantener mis locales sin que me de problemas por ahora, de una forma simple y lógica

locale.gen:

```
~ $ cat /etc/locale.gen 

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system.

ca_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

mantengo (forzando) el sistema entero en ingles con eselect locales, el cual  ya te modifica el  /etc/env.d/02locale que no tienes que editar para nada( a menos que quieras):

```

~ $ eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   ca_ES.utf8

  [3]   en_US.utf8 *

  [4]   POSIX

  [ ]   (free form)

~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

LANG="en_US.utf8"
```

 y luego localmente cargo mi idioma en el usuario que quiero:

```

~ $ cat ~/.bashrc

# /etc/skel/.bashrc

if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now!

        return

fi

export LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"
```

y el  make.conf:

```

L10N="ca"

LINGUAS="ca"
```

----------

## Fitap

Interesante papu, voy a ponerlo en practica para probarlo.

Saludos.

----------

